

Dmail – self-destructing email chrome extension - quan
http://mail.delicious.com

======
doorty
At first I thought it might be by turning the email into an image, but when I
scrolled down and saw the encryption part I realized they probably do some
sort of token validation with their server to decide whether to decrypt the
message.

------
dbot
I've seen similar solutions that rely on turning the message into an
image...can anyone explain how this works?

